# WTB: Youth Shotgun



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I’m looking to buy my boy his first youth shotgun. I’m not too picky, apparently finding a youth shotgun is next to impossible at the moment. An 870, Winchester SXP, Rossi, Mossberg, or anything similar would do. PM me if you’re interested in selling one please.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My 20year old who now proudly has a 12GA Montefeltro, still has his Mossberg Bantam 20GA... its a nifty shotgun for youth. He's completely outgrown it. I'll ask him tomorrow if he wants to sell it. Its in near new condition.


Its the fancy camo one that came with normal barrel and a slug barrel.



-DallanC


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

DallanC said:


> My 20year old who now proudly has a 12GA Montefeltro, still has his Mossberg Bantam 20GA... its a nifty shotgun for youth. He's completely outgrown it. I'll ask him tomorrow if he wants to sell it. Its in near new condition.
> 
> Its the fancy camo one that came with normal barrel and a slug barrel.
> 
> -DallanC


That's what I'm looking at for my boy, he wants the waterfowl model.

My only question is, how long did it take your son to outgrow it?
I've heard that you can put an adult stock on it as well, is that true?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

That could work out perfect. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ray said:


> That's what I'm looking at for my boy, he wants the waterfowl model.
> 
> My only question is, how long did it take your son to outgrow it?
> I've heard that you can put an adult stock on it as well, is that true?


It has shims you can add to length the LOP. So you can get quite a few years out of it. I think you can get an adult stock... but rather than stick with the pump, we went for the benelli autoloader (about the only MFG that still makes a wood stocked lefty semi-auto).

So he used it from age 12 to 18.

And crap... with todays deer hunting disaster, I completely forgot to ask him about the shotgun. I'll ask him tomorrow.

-DallanC


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

DallanC said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I'm looking at for my boy, he wants the waterfowl model.
> ...


Thanks for the info and you're going to have to elaborate on the deer disaster &#128514;


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ray said:


> Thanks for the info and you're going to have to elaborate on the deer disaster &#128514;


Ever seen a Mt Goat death run? ... yea similar to that. 3.25 hours to take that **** deer 1600ft down off a extremely steep face. Maybe I'll tell the story when I can walk again (I seriously cannot walk down stairs right now, my knees buckle).

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PS: I just asked my son on selling his bantam... he's going to think it over, but right now he wants to keep it. I'll post back if he changes his mind. He has an auto-paint class in college right now, has to come up with a few hundred for paint. LOL


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Tristar Raptor20 gauge Youth model semi auto with 24" barrel.....Walmart $298


----------

